# Folding with a 4870



## adulaamin (Dec 27, 2009)

hello and good day. im new to folding and i just started folding with a sapphire 4870 vapor-x 1gb...how much ppd should i get from it?


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 27, 2009)

Alas, not much. My 4850 gets maybe 2500 PPD on a really good day.  Most of the time 2200 or less.  You'll get more of course, but not much more.  The current clients for ATI graphics cards don't use all the power available in the card.  A new client is coming, but we don't know when.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 27, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Alas, not much. My 4850 gets maybe 2500 PPD on a really good day.  Most of the time 2200 or less.  You'll get more of course, but not much more.  The current clients for ATI graphics cards don't use all the power available in the card.  A new client is coming, but we don't know when.



would an xfx 8800gts produce more points? my friend has one that he's not using that i think i can borrow


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 27, 2009)

adulaamin said:


> would an xfx 8800gts produce more points? my friend has one that he's not using that i think i can borrow


definitely more point get ur hand on it asap


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 27, 2009)

adulaamin said:


> would an xfx 8800gts produce more points? my friend has one that he's not using that i think i can borrow



Most definitely.  I running a couple of GTS 250', the last in the line of the G92, I get 6000+ on each.  An 8800gts will get less, but still more than your 4870.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 27, 2009)

a 8800gts 320mb i got gets about 3200ppd
my 5850 does around 4200ppd
gtx260 puts out around 8000ppd 
ill double check bit later
shame  that these great cards are not fully utilized, nvidia cards are faster at folding for now


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's what you can expect from an 8800 gts:



p_o_s_pc said:


> thats not normal at all. My 8800GTS(g80 96 shaders) gets around 4.2k PPD on those WUs


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 27, 2009)

just overclocked 5850 to 926mhz getting 4300ppd with 511points project


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 27, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> definitely more point get ur hand on it asap





NastyHabits said:


> Most definitely.  I running a couple of GTS 250', the last in the line of the G92, I get 6000+ on each.  An 8800gts will get less, but still more than your 4870.



i'll try to get it this afternoon or by tomorrow.

one more question...i have an old p4 pc and got it up and running 3 days ago but it reports errors when folding...usually when it reaches 20+%...i downloaded the console client from the F@H website, installed it, and ran the program. i want to make it fold 24/7. will it be able to or should i just forget about it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 27, 2009)

my 8800gts with a decent OC does ~6k ppd. definately go for it.


----------

